# Packt dieser Imac aktuelle Spiele?



## kadet123 (28. Mai 2011)

Hallo, möchte mir einen Imac kaufen und hab den hier zurzeit im Blick da ich ihn für 999€ bekommen könnte.

http://www2.saturn.de/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/main?langId=-3&storeId=12060&catalogId=11560&productId=3144711&categoryId=24021&parentCategory=24020&topCategory=24019&ok=T_PRODUCTS&uk=proddetail&sort=price

Wie ist es kann ich mit dem WoW auf High spielen? Mafia 2, Black Ops usw gehen die Spiele? hab mir die Grafikkarte angeschaut und es wurd angezeigt auf einer Website das die meisten Spiele ohne Probleme gehen?

Bitte helft mir.

MFG


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. Mai 2011)

Nur mal ne Frage: Gibt es Mafia 2 & Black Ops direkt für Mac OS X oder willst du dann ein Windows nutzen?


----------



## painschkes (28. Mai 2011)

_BlackOps & WoW laufen aufjeden Fall ohne Probleme - das konnte ich schon auf meinem "alten" iMac spielen - Mafia 2 hab ich nicht getestet - sollte aber auch funktionieren._


----------



## Soramac (28. Mai 2011)

World of Warcraft laeuft 100%, Black Ops ist vergleichbar mit Bad Company 2 und das lief auch ohne Probleme. Zu Mafia 2 kann ich nichts sagen, aber wie gesagt, das lief auch alles bei mir auf einem alten iMac. Da dieser der Neuste ist und somit bessere Hardware besitzt, laeuft das problemlos.

Nur Windows wird bei Black Ops und Mafia 2 benoetigt.


----------



## kadet123 (28. Mai 2011)

Ja Windows wollt ich dann mit Bootcamp installieren, hatte ja vor paar Jahren schon ein Mac und wollt nun wieder einen holen... Und wie sieht das in der Zukunft aus mit den Spielen, meint ihr die sollten auch laufen? Weil schlecht ist er ja nicht.


----------



## Soramac (28. Mai 2011)

Kommt drauf an, Diablo 3 wird laufen. Battlefield 3 schwierig, ebenso mit Anno 2070. Also auf hoechsten Details, dann eher nicht, zwischen Mittel und Hoch wuerde ich sagen. 

Ist wie gesagt auch nicht mit einem Standrechner zu vergleichen, da es sich hier um eine Mobile Grafikkarte handelt.


----------



## kadet123 (28. Mai 2011)

Joa also an Diablo bin ich nicht wirklich interessiert, Battlefield 3 vielleicht ein wenig bzw. einmal durch Spielen und wenns passt dann Online aber kann ich ja auch auf Mittel spielen. Wisst ihr ob APB All Points Bulletin Problemlos läuft? Weil bei meinem alten Rechner Intel Core 2 Duo 3,0 GHz und einer ATI HD4870 läuft es schrecklick also wenn ich so 30min bis 1h mal spiele fängt alles an zu hängen und zu ruckeln das das spielen unmöglich macht.


----------



## Sator (28. Mai 2011)

Die S Prozessoren sind halt nicht grad die Performance-CPUs, da geht es lediglich darum, die Verlustleistung und die dadurch entstehende Verlustleistung gering zu halten, damit sie im iMac zwecks Temperatur auch stabil laufen, auf Kosten der Leistung eben. 
Ich behaupte auch Grafikkartenmäßig, dass es unter dem Modell http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a637244.html kaum zu grandiosem Spielspaß kommt, auch wegen der FullHD-Auflösung.


----------



## Littlecool (28. Mai 2011)

Mac kaufen um zu Gamen.. na ich weis nich... aktuelle Games wirst du vll noch zocken können wenn auch nicht auf High geschweige den 1080p und High...

zudem ist es die HD 6750M also nochmal schwächer als die normale HD 6750...

Viel und vor allem lange Spaß am gamen wirst du nicht haben 

is die 4870 nicht schneller als die Mobile HD 6750 ? denke schon

achso.... DX 11 mit der Graka is eher ein nogo


----------



## Soramac (28. Mai 2011)

Ich habe World of Warcraft auf hoechste Einstellung und Bad Company 2 auf hoechste Details mit einem iMac i7 Prozessor und schlechtere Grafikkarte gezockt und das bei einer Aufloesung von [font=arial, sans-serif]2560x1440 [/font]


----------



## painschkes (28. Mai 2011)

_Genau das gleiche hab ich auch getan - auf L4D 2 , usw. usw._


----------



## kadet123 (28. Mai 2011)

Dann sollts ja locker gehen wie das bei APB ist weiß keiner?


----------



## Soramac (28. Mai 2011)

Muesste laufen, laut den Minimum Systemvoraussetzungen.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (28. Mai 2011)

Warum kaufst dir nicht was anständiges? P/L stimmt bei dem Produkt absolut nicht.


----------



## painschkes (28. Mai 2011)

_Was genau ist am iMac denn "unanständig"? 

Hier kann jetzt wieder geflamed werden ohne Ende - wieso lässt du so einen Beitrag nicht einfach? Ich denke das er sich das gut überlegt hat - er hatte ja schonmal einen Mac und möchte jetzt wieder einen haben._


----------



## Soramac (28. Mai 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> Warum kaufst dir nicht was anständiges? P/L stimmt bei dem Produkt absolut nicht.



Yep, der Preis stimmt hinten und vorne nicht, man kriegt einfach nichts, nichts und nochmal nichts. Einfach unverschaemt so ein Preis fuer solch ein schlechtes Teil zu nehmen. Brauchen gar nicht bei der Bildqualitaet anfangen.. also stimmt dir da einfach nur zu.


----------



## kadet123 (28. Mai 2011)

Hmm meint ihr denn sowas wäre besser zum Gamen?
http://www2.saturn.de/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/main?langId=-3&storeId=12060&catalogId=11560&productId=3150666&categoryId=24021&parentCategory=24020&topCategory=24019&ok=T_PRODUCTS&uk=proddetail&sort=price


----------



## Konov (28. Mai 2011)

kadet123 schrieb:


> Hmm meint ihr denn sowas wäre besser zum Gamen?
> http://www2.saturn.d...tail&sort=price



Ja, wenn man die Grafikkarte wechseln würde!

Kauf dir keinen Komplett-PC... bestell dir einen im Internet, bei Hardwareversand.de.

Wenn du fragen hast, welche Teile du nehmen sollst usw., dann frag einfach hier nach.
Zum Zocken allemal besser als ein IMac oder so eine Saturn Krücke wo bestimmte Bauteile Müll sind.


----------



## Littlecool (28. Mai 2011)

Naja nicht wirklich... Metro Group PC halt 

als CPU einen i7-2600 und als Grafikkarte eine GT 440 : / keine wirklich gute graka pures Marketing

Wenn du aber nicht unbedingt einen Mac haben willst schau mal bei Alternate.de oder MIFcom.de (der is bei mir um die ecke echt guter Komplett PC verkäufer ) etc. nach da findest du gute Gaming PC´s

Kannst sie teils sogar selber konfigurieren aber du solltest keinen Saturn Metro Media Markt etc "Gamer PC" kaufen da die teils echt grottige teile haben.

bei CPU sowas wie ein Phenom II x4 oder X6 oder Intel i5-2500 bekommst und eine graka wie  GTX 460/560Ti oder HD 6850/6870 findest dann bist du gut bedient


----------



## Konov (28. Mai 2011)

Schreib vorallem mal, wieviel Geld du ausgeben möchtest, dann können wir dir konkrete Tipps geben.


----------



## Zukane (29. Mai 2011)

Falsch Black Ops läuft immernoch auf keinem Pc flüssig >.>

Bei mir läufts zumindest auf niedrig udn auf hoch gleich ruckelig


----------



## Littlecool (29. Mai 2011)

Wenn der PC eine Halbwegs gute Graka hat, dann läuft Black Ops ohne probs und ohne die Graka zu fordern @Very HIgh mit AA
Das es aber auf "High" @[font=arial, sans-serif]2560x1440  mit einer schlechteren Graka als die HD 6750M halbwegs flüssig läuft das kann ich mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen.....  [/font]
[font=arial, sans-serif]BC2 [/font][font="Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif"]High: 39 FPS@ 720p dann müsste es @1440p ja eine Diashow sein [/font]
BO   Max: 32FPS@720p kein wirklicher spaß da des nur die Spitzenwerte sind....

[font="arial, sans-serif"]
[/font]


----------



## painschkes (29. Mai 2011)

_Ich hab CoD4 , MW2 und BlackOps bei 2560x1440 mit einer HD4850 gespielt - ohne Low-FPS.

Genau das gleiche mit WoW , L4D2 usw. usw.

Sollt hiermit also mit der Karte noch besser gehen._


----------



## Littlecool (29. Mai 2011)

Er hat doch schon Vorschläge für einen PC gemacht


----------



## painschkes (29. Mai 2011)

_Ja und nun? Ich wollt doch bloss auf deinen Post eingehen.

Was er letztendlich kauft ist ihm überlassen - ich wollte nur nochmal erwähnen das es schon mit dem alten iMac funktioniert hatte._


----------



## Littlecool (29. Mai 2011)

ne die HD 6750m dürfte ca die gleiche power wie die nicht Mobile HD 4850.

vll hatse sogar weniger weis ned, ich weis, dass die HD 6770 schwächer als eine HD 5770 ist, aber die HD 5870M nur eine power wie die HD 5770 hat. 
Da die HD 5870M immer noch mehr power hat als eine HD 6750M hat gehe ich mal davon aus die die "power" so ziemlich die gleiche ist wie die einer Normalen HD 4850 

man man man da komm ich ja fast schon durcheinander Oo

Also einen großen Leistungsunterschied gibts dann ned, wenn es den überhaupt einen gibt 

Apple hat ja auch beim Pro den GROßEN Sprung von der GT 120 zur HD 5770 angegeben..... naaaaaja....


----------



## painschkes (29. Mai 2011)

_Ich rede aber auch von einer HD4850M - was anderes is ja im iMac nicht verbaut.

Und Leistung wird die einiges mehr haben - alles andere wäre ja Blödsinn._


----------



## xdave78 (29. Mai 2011)

Littlecool schrieb:


> Da die HD 5870M immer noch mehr power hat als eine HD 6750M hat gehe ich mal davon aus die die "power" so ziemlich die gleiche ist wie die einer Normalen HD 4850



Halte ich für eher unwahrscheinlich.
http://www.notebookcheck.com/AMD-Radeon-HD-6750M.43836.0.html
Selbst die HD4850m ist schneller. Bei Mobility Chips muss man immer sehr genau hinschauen, manche sind nur umgelabelt und einige Wenige sind tatsächlich Neuentwicklungen. Ich selber hab ne HD4850m und die meisten Games gehe auf High Detail...das gilt auch für WoW zB..Ultra sollte man liebe rlassen und ich hab "nur" HD+ Auflösung, mit FHD kann man locker nochmal 20% Leistung wegnehmen...also aktuelle Games eher so auf Medium.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (29. Mai 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ich rede aber auch von einer HD4850M - was anderes is ja im iMac nicht verbaut.
> 
> Und Leistung wird die einiges mehr haben - alles andere wäre ja Blödsinn._



Dann ist es wohl wie es aussieht Blödsinn ;-) 

[attachment=11935:6750.JPG]

aber wie es aussieht schneidet die 6750M schlechter ab als die 4850M, davon abgesehen halte ich 512 MB RAM für 2560x1440 als "etwas" zu wenig.


Mag ja sein das du auf der 4850M die spiele spielen konntest, aber wohl kaum auf voller Auflösung bzw. gleichzeitig mit hohen Details und das ganze dann auch noch flüssig :-)


----------



## painschkes (29. Mai 2011)

_Okay - dann hat sich nicht mehr Leistung , komisch - aber ich hab ja nicht gesagt das es so ist.

Ich konnte WoW bei 2560x1440 in ICC25 (und dann auch Anfang Cata) auf Ultra spielen - ich hab nur Schatten & Eingabevezögerung auf Low bzw. aus gehabt.

MW2 , CoD4 , CSS . L4D2 und genauso - bei BlackOps hatte ich eine Einstellung unten - bin mir aber nichtmehr sicher was es genau war.

-----

Letztendlich isses mir auch wurscht - ich weiss nur das es funktioniert(e) - ob er sich nun nen iMac oder PC zulegt ist mir wurscht - ich wollte es wie vorher auch schon - nur erwähnt haben.
_


----------



## Littlecool (29. Mai 2011)

@x[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]dave78[/font]
Ich sagte "normale HD 4850" die Desktop Karte...... das es die M Version ist habe ich nicht gesagt.

Die HD 5870M hat mehr power 


aber krass selbst nach 2 Generationen is die HD 4850M besser


----------



## Soramac (29. Mai 2011)

Man kann das auch nicht so direkt vergleichen. Ich habe World of Warcraft und Left 4 Dead 2 am Ende auf Mac gespielt und da es einfach besser programmiert ist und die Komponenten bei Mac OS X besser zusammen arbeiten, hast du letztendlich eine bessere Leistung.

und manche Spiele profitieren mehr von einem CPU als von der Grafikkarte und bei einem i7 Prozessor weiss ja jeder, was fuer eine Leistung man hat.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Mai 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Man kann das auch nicht so direkt vergleichen. Ich habe World of Warcraft und Left 4 Dead 2 am Ende auf Mac gespielt und da es einfach besser programmiert ist und die Komponenten bei Mac OS X besser zusammen arbeiten, hast du letztendlich eine bessere Leistung.


Genau und wenn man Crysis 2 auf einem Mac spielt sieht es natürlich auch noch besser aus! weil ein Abgebissener Apfel drauf ist! 

/Ironie off

MADE MY DAY


----------



## Soramac (29. Mai 2011)

Du weisst das es von World of Warcraft und Left 4 Dead 2 eine Mac Version gibt oder?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Mai 2011)

Das weis ich. das heist aber nicht das es besser Programmiert wurde du Apple Fanboy


----------



## Soramac (29. Mai 2011)

Anscheinend weisst du es naemlich nicht, wenn du mit Crysis 2 ankommst, weil es dafuer naemlich gar keine Mac Version gibt.

und sagen wir es mal so. Mac OS X brach nunmal weniger Ressourcen als Windows.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Mai 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> /Ironie off


----------



## Soramac (29. Mai 2011)

Ich versteh einfach nicht worauf du hinaus willst.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (29. Mai 2011)

Ein Spiele PC sollte man sich immer selber zusammen bauen bzw. bauen lassen. Nur so weis man das nur gutes im PC steckt. Und genau darin liegt ein gutes P/L Verhältnis.  Sorry aber einen Laptop als Spiele PC nutzen ist einfach Plötzin P/L stimmt sowieso nie.  Der große Vorteil bei den Stand Pc´s wenn etwas an der Hardware Kaputt gehen sollte, einfach ausbauen und ersetzen.


----------



## painschkes (29. Mai 2011)

_Wer redet hier von einem Laptop?_


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. Mai 2011)

Ich vermute er ging von einem Laptop aus, da es um eine Mobile-Grafikkarte geht.

Warum auch immer ein Mobile-Chip da im iMac verbaut wird.


----------



## xdave78 (29. Mai 2011)

Littlecool schrieb:


> @x[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]dave78[/font]
> Ich sagte "normale HD 4850" die Desktop Karte...... das es die M Version ist habe ich nicht gesagt.
> 
> Die HD 5870M hat mehr power
> ...



Also die Desktop HD5870m ~ HD5770 Desktop > HD4850 > HD4850m > HD6750m. Ich könnte jetzt noch sagen dass die HD6970m und die GTX485n besser sind..aber die Info ist überflüssig.

zu painschkes...ja also WOW Cata gehst mit Abstrichen schon auf Ultra - aber in Städten, Raids und den meisten Gebieten geht die FPS schon arg in die Knie, was meist an der Vegetation liegt. KA wie Du ICC25 auf Ultra gespielt hast - aber ich hab zB auch "nur" nen C2D mit max 3,1Ghz, vllt deshalb oder di eMAC Version läuft besser als die unter Win7. Wenn man die natürlich runterstellt gehts auch..aber als ULTRA Detail würd ich das dann nicht mehr unbedingt bezeichnen. Cod4 und CSS sind Asbach..die gehen auch auf der HD6750m ab.

... und die Mobility Radeo ist natürlich Bauartbedingt in dem MAC drin...


----------



## Soramac (29. Mai 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> ... und die Mobility Radeo ist natürlich Bauartbedingt in dem MAC drin...



Ich glaub anders wuerde es auch nicht funktionieren :b


----------



## painschkes (29. Mai 2011)

_Ich hab das auf OSX und Windows gepspielt - bei beidem auf Ultra - und Schatten zählt für mich einfach nicht dazu - selbst wenn man Die runtergestellt hat sieht es Top aus - mir gings jetzt eher um die Einstellungen an sich.

Und ich rede von ICC25,Dala und anderen Raids oder wo auch immer. Und Cata hab ich noch bis zum ersten Raid mitgespielt - viel sollte sich da ja (FPS-Mässig) bei anderen Encountern nicht ändern.

Ich sag ja auch nur das es ohne Probleme ging - ich will hier den iMac nicht verteidigen oder sonstwas - wollte es nur klarstellen._


----------



## Soramac (29. Mai 2011)

und bevor Sam Fischer wieder kommt, soll er sich mal ueberlegen , wer ueberhaupt noch bei Microsoft Windows weiter entwickeln wird.


----------



## Klos1 (29. Mai 2011)

Warum stellt sich die Frage, wer Windows weiterentwickeln wird? Sind plötzlich alle Programmierer an ehec gestorben?


----------



## Soramac (29. Mai 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Warum stellt sich die Frage, wer Windows weiterentwickeln wird? Sind plötzlich alle Programmierer an ehec gestorben?



Kann schon sein sein :b Ich weiss  nicht wieso staendig nun wichtige Leute von Microsoft frustriert das Handtuch schmeissen und die Kuendigung einreichen. Letztens ist erst der Entwickler von der Xbox gegangen und das ganze Team welches zustaendig war fuer die Entwicklung eines Tablet von Microsoft.. also sieht zurzeit nicht soooo gut aus.


----------



## Littlecool (29. Mai 2011)

Apple wird uns irgendwann unterwerfen die iPods sind die Mannschaftler, die iPads die Feldwebel, die Macbooks sind Offiziere die iMacs die Hauptleute, und die Mac Pros (natürlich die mit der 5x schnelleren HD 5750) die Generäle... 

Die von Hohen Tiere von Microsoft sehen das ein und flüchten sich schon mal in Ihre Bunker oder schließen frieden mit Apple um in deren Regierung zu kommen und sich dem Messias Steve und seinem handlanger Timothy D. Cook zu unterwerfen 

Machen wir uns nichts vor 

Achso die iPhones sind na klar Unteroffiziere o.P.


----------



## Klos1 (29. Mai 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Kann schon sein sein :b Ich weiss nicht wieso staendig nun wichtige Leute von Microsoft frustriert das Handtuch schmeissen und die Kuendigung einreichen. Letztens ist erst der Entwickler von der Xbox gegangen und das ganze Team welches zustaendig war fuer die Entwicklung eines Tablet von Microsoft.. also sieht zurzeit nicht soooo gut aus.



Wenn das, was ich von den Jungs, die Visual Studio entwickelt haben wirklich stimmt und Microsoft alle Programmierer so rannimmt, dann weiß ich schon, warum die alle gehen.


----------



## Nebola (29. Mai 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Kann schon sein sein :b Ich weiss  nicht wieso staendig nun wichtige Leute von Microsoft frustriert das Handtuch schmeissen und die Kuendigung einreichen. Letztens ist erst der Entwickler von der Xbox gegangen und das ganze Team welches zustaendig war fuer die Entwicklung eines Tablet von Microsoft.. also sieht zurzeit nicht soooo gut aus.




Aber wen juckt es ob die xBox nicht weiter entwickelt wird, ok vllt EspCap  Oder wenn nen Tablet von MS net kommt, das würde eh immer nur abschmiern ^^


----------



## Xerivor (29. Mai 2011)

Evtl. hat es Microsoft endlich eingesehen das sie lieber bei Software bleiben und nicht mit eigenen Handys usw rumexperimentieren


----------



## Blut und Donner (29. Mai 2011)

Xerivor schrieb:


> Evtl. hat es Microsoft endlich eingesehen das sie lieber bei Software bleiben und nicht mit eigenen Handys usw rumexperimentieren



Aha? Also ist ein HandyOS keine Software? Seit wann baut Microsoft eigentlich Handys? Fragen über Fragen.
Außerdem finde ich Windows 7 Phone schon nicht schlecht.


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. Mai 2011)

Microsoft baute letztes Jahr mal für 2-3 Monate Mobiltelefone. Sind aber gefloppt. Kamen auch nur in den USA auf den Markt.

WP7 find ich auch gut.

Aber ich glaube, wir driften hier vollkommen vom eigentlichen Thema ab


----------



## Sugarwarlock (31. Mai 2011)

Ich hab den letzten iMac 27 zoll mit i5.

WoW auf alles was geht: keine probleme

bf bc2: lief

hdro mit dx 11 und fast auf max läuft wie geschmiert. sollte es mal ruckeln, kann man einfach die grafik ein wenig runter stellen. das, was wirklich ressourcen frisst, fällt manchmal gar nicht so doll auf.

aber wenn du ein gfx freak bist, solltest du dir keinen imac kaufen. ich persönlich kann dadrauf verzichten und habe deswegen einen mac. freunde von mir kauen sich immer die neuste graka und immer die, die in den benchmarks am höhsten ist.

ich persönlich hatte in meinem windows rechner noch fröhlich die gtx260 und habe dann erst was von der 4xx reihe erfahren. und ich wechsel auch die hersteller nicht. einmal nvidia, immer nvidia. ok... emin mac hat ne amd graka... aber mac os x > graka (ich könnt immer wieder anfangen mit mir selbst zu spielen wenn ich ordentlich mit gcc in der shell kompilieren kann und mich nicht mehr mit windows rumschalgen muss... ok... too many information... das hat wahrscheinlich sowieso keiner verstanden... scheiß nerd gequatsche =P)

portal 2 läuft btw auf einem mac book air...
manchmal hab ich das gefühl, als würde mac os x viel auf die cpu auslagern, was die graka unter windows übernimmt.

wo ihr gerade bei handys und windoof seid:

habt ihr auch gelesen, dass das erste update die samsung(oder so) handys beschädigt hat? =D und die kommen im abstand von mehreren wochen =D und nicht over the air =D MUAHAHAHAH wenn microsoft insolvens anmeldet, geb ich dem ganzen pc-technik forum einen aus!


----------



## Soramac (31. Mai 2011)

Microsoft verliert zurzeit halt ziemlich viele Aktionaere und wichtige Banken, weil Google und Apple einfach an ihn vorbei rauscht.


----------



## xdave78 (31. Mai 2011)

Naja ich glaube Microsoft fällt es schwer sich im 21Jh. zurechtzufinden. Ich hab nix gegen MS und bewundere Gates für Alles was er geleistet hat. Aber schon 1995 als Win95 rauskam - ohne Browser - und klar wurde, dass MS scheinbar den Trend verpennt hat begann das. Sicherlich haben sie auch immer wieder Erfolge..aber neben zB Google - welche ja durch die neuen Technnologien entstanden sind, ist MS als Softwareriese in meinen Augen noch ein Relikt aus dem letzten Jahrtausend. Meist hinkt MS doch hinterher udn versucht oft nur noch Zügen hinterherzurennen um aufzuspringen - was manchmal nicht gelingt (siehe Zune). Der Kurs geht doch offenbar in Richtung offenerer Systeme und die Verschmelzung von "on-" und "offline" im Umgang mit Computern im Heimanwenderbereich. MS fällt das recht schwer, da dieser Trend komplett die Firmengrundsätze auf den Kopf stellt..und darum wird es MS im Heimanwenderbereich in 20 Jahren nicht mehr geben, wenn sich das Unternehmen nicht 180° wendet. Wenn Google genug Gehirnschmalz und Geld in sein ChromeOS steckt -bin ich mir sicher, dass daraus das nächste "Windows" wird. Durch die ganze Verschmelzung von Konsolen, Webanwendungen, Multimedia (Stichwort HTML5) usw wird der Durchbruch in absehbarer Zeit mit Sicherheit durch den Fall von DirectX als "Spielemonopol" eingeläutet - da bin ich ganz sicher. Apple hat insofern andere Voraussetzungen, als dass sie die Hardware mehr in den Fokus rücken. Von daher sind doch die Ausgangsbedingungen ganz anders bei den Beiden Firmen. Man kann doch nicht beide einfach in einen Topf werfen. Es würde ja auch niemand Nintendo mit Nestlé vergleichen.

&#8364;:Ich frag mich grade was das alles in diesem Thread zu suchen hat^^


----------



## Klos1 (31. Mai 2011)

Ich glaub, du weißt nicht, was Chrom ist. Chrom legt seinen Fokus zunächst mal auf Webanwendungen. Was bisher angekündigt wurde offenbart, dass es bestenfalls für einen speziellen Nutzerkreis eine Alternative zu Windows ist.
Niemals aber ein Ersatz. Da fließt noch viel Wasser den Bach runter, bis das passiert. Und wo du den Fall von DirectX siehst, verstehe ich auch nicht. Bei dir könnte man fast rauslesen, dass du es mit HTML 5 in Verbindung bringst.
Damit hat DirectX aber überhaupt nichts zu tun. Also ich weiß ja nicht, aber du orakelst dir hier in meinen Augen schon mehr als merkwürdiges Zeugs zusammen.


----------



## xdave78 (31. Mai 2011)

Naja Klos, womöglich sind Dir die Zusammenhänge nicht klar. Vielleicht war das auch zu viel ungeordneter Input. Geb ich ja zu. Aber frag mal jemanden der sich auskennt, da wird Dir jeder bestätigen, dass schon sehr bald so ziemlich alles was ich genannt habe miteinander verschmelzen wird. Da braucht man nicht zu orakeln - da muss man nur mals mit offenen Augen durch die Welt gehen. Sich mal mit dem Hobby "Computer" beschäftigen usw..also über Hardwarepreise und MMO-Items hinaus.

Was Du über Chrom sagst will ich gar nicht dementieren, im Gegenteil...das ist genau das was in meinem Text drin steckt. Aber eben weil Du das geschrieben hast, wird klar..dass man wirklich alles ellenlang erklären muss. Man muss ihn natürlich schon lesen und verstehen. Um es dennoch vielleicht etwas greifbarer zu machen, ohne jedes Detail zu erklären und 2 A4 Seiten vollzuschreiben: HTML5 wird mit Sicherheit immense Auswirkungen haben, nicht nur darauf wie wir das Netz benutzen...ebenso das ganze Thema Cloud Computing, DLC oder 3D rendern im Browser. Wenn Du mit diesen Stichworten immernoch nicht siehst wohin die Entwicklung gehen wird, dann nehm ich mal an, dass es nicht weit her ist mit "Ahnung von Computern" haben. Es wird in 20 Jahren keine "Anwendungen" im Sinne von "ich geh los un kauf ne DVD die ich dann installiere" mehr geben. Genausowenig wie DirectX oder ähnliche "Krücken" noch lange bestehen werden. Vorausgesetzt man orientiert sich mal langsam nicht mehr an Konsolen als Taktgeber für Fortschritt.

Vor 20 Jahren...1992 gab es das Netz nichtmal..und ich geh jede wette ein, dass es in weitaus weniger Zeit in der Zukunft (10-20 Jahren) all die Sachen die ich vorhin angesprochen habe auch so..oder so ähnlich nicht nur reine Spekulation sind. Ich will das in diesem Thread auch nicht weiter ausführen. Kann sich ja auch jeder selber mit befassen..wenn er denn Zeit hat neben der ganzen Zockerei ;-)oder wir machen dazu ein neues Thema auf.


----------



## Lari (31. Mai 2011)

Will man Design und was zum Zeigen: --> Apple
Will man was funktionelles und ein angemessenes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis: --> Windows Desktop PC.

Aber man kann nicht alles haben


----------



## OldboyX (31. Mai 2011)

Da beteilige ich mich doch auch mal an der Kaffeesatzleserei:

Windows wird es noch lange geben und ich sehe nicht, wie das ersetzt werden sollte. Klar sind alle im Smartphone hype und Tablet hype usw. aber die Realität für Millionen Arbeitsplätze ist nach wie vor, dass dort ein stinknormaler Office PC steht mit Bildschirm und Tastatur und die Leute die dort arbeiten werden nicht in 1-2 Generationn umgestellt. Zudem spielen da noch weitere Faktoren mit hinein:
- Preis (große Firmen bekommen schnelle Office PCs sehr günstig - da kann kein Tablet mithalten. Ein gutes Smartphone ist da noch teurer)
- Tastatur + Bildschirm (es gibt noch keinen standard um sein mobiles Gerät überall an Bildschirm + Monitor anzuschließen und ins Firmennetzwerk zu integrieren)
- Produktivität (die Leistung von Tablets / Smartphones ist nach wie vor völlig unzureichend). Sobald man eine etwas größere Textdatei hat (oder mehrere) mit ein paar Bildern (in einer Qualität die auch für den Druck taugt) wirds einfach nur unangenehm - auch mit Netbooks.
- Trägheit. Windows kennen alle, wieso umlernen? Wieso sollte ein Unternehmen seine ganze IT Infrastruktur auf ein neues (unbekanntes) OS umstellen. Alle Mitarbeiter umschulen usw. Das sind Unmengen an kosten. Da müsste das OS ja schon geschenkt sein.

Man muss auch mal richtig hinschauen, wenn es immer heißt "Tablets sind die Zukunft" oder "Smartphones sind die Zukunft". Das sind marktwirtschaftliche Aussagen. Die Hersteller haben gemerkt, dass sehr viele Leute so etwas noch überhaupt nicht haben und insofern sind das natürlich Wachstumsmärkte. Zuddm hat man Möglichkeiten gefunden, den Leuten das für einen bestimmten Preis schmackhaft zu machen, weil man damit "nette" Dinge anstellen kann. Die Teile ersetzen aber keine PCs und es dauert nicht mehr lange, dann kommen diese Produkte auch in die Zyklusphasen in der sich MS schon länger befindet. Der Markt ist mehr oder weniger gesättigt und es wird dann nur noch alle X Jahre ausgetauscht.

Zu DirectX:

Ich glaube, dass genau das Gegenteil passieren wird. Nvidia z.b. bewirbt aktuell den Tegra 3 mit "dynamic lighting" Grafik. Etwas das es bei deren großen GPUs natürlich schon lange gibt. Und so werden sie auch weiterhin mit Features hausieren gehen, die sie schon kennen, mit deren Technik sie vertraut sind und die sie auf die eine oder andere Art und Weise in "mobile Gaming" integrieren können (je nach Platz und Performance/Watt) und MS und AMD etc. werden dasselbe tun. Mit der Xbox (DX ähnliche API) und dem PC hat MS 2 Standbeine im Bereich der Spieleentwicklung, sobald es Windows 8 gibt wird man die Portierung für Spiele auf "mobile Geräte mit Windows 8" sicherlich nicht sonderlich schwierig gestalten - im Gegenteil. DirectX ähnliche API wirds wohl auch da geben und dann sind Portierungen einfacher zu bewerkstelligen - die Spielentwickler werden es dankend annehmen.




Lari schrieb:


> ...Aber man kann nicht alles haben



Ich denke genau das ist aber die Zukunft. Die Leute werden alles haben. PC, Smartphone, Tablet.

Ich werd wohl noch ewig beim PC bleiben und meinem Uralt-Handy. Tablet würde ich geschenkt nehmen (aber bei Ebay verhökern dann) - es gibt absolut rein gar nichts, was ich mit so einem Ding machen möchte.


----------



## xdave78 (31. Mai 2011)

Naja wir sollten das echt lassen. 
- ich hab doch jar nix von Tablets und IPhones gesagt?!
- ich hab gesagt "MS wird zunehmend aus dem HEIMANWENDERBEREICH" vetrschwinden
- das "Eingabeschema" Maus und Tatstatur wirsd sicherlich noch einige Zeit Bestand haben - das bestreitet doch keiner

was ich sage:
- die Strukturen werden dezentraler und offener
- das ganze "Crossplattformig" wird - schon allein aus Fragen der wirtschaftlichkeit - dazu führen dass man aktuelle Standarts (wie zB DirectX) klar auf den Prüfstand schicken muss und sich die Entwickler sicher schon selber fragen "warum MS DirectX?"
- in 10-15 Jahren kann das Netz vielmehr leisten als heute


----------



## OldboyX (31. Mai 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Naja wir sollten das echt lassen.
> - ich hab doch jar nix von Tablets und IPhones gesagt?!



Sind aber DIE neuen Consumer-Elecontric Geräte die eben mehrheitlich NICHT MS als OS verwenden. Wodurch soll MS denn sonst ersetzt werden, wenn nicht dadurch?


> - ich hab gesagt "MS wird zunehmend aus dem HEIMANWENDERBEREICH" vetrschwinden



Glaube ich nicht. Einige Gründe davon habe ich angeführt (die lassen sich auf den Heimanwenderbereich übertragen, vor allem die "Trägheit" - dazu kommt, dass Leute eben auch zu Hause das verwenden was sie "von der Arbeit kennen" und vice versa).



> was ich sage:
> - die Strukturen werden dezentraler und offener



Jein. Auch wenn ich meine Daten irgendwo auf einem Webserver habe, der PC mit dem ich darauf zugreife und arbeite hat immer noch Windows drauf. Außerdem reicht es nicht, wenn alle "Cloud Computing" schreien und das auf Computex et al vorgestellt wird. Es hat auch was für sich, die Datei selbst auf dem eigenen Rechner zu haben.



> - das ganze "Crossplattformig" wird - schon allein aus Fragen der wirtschaftlichkeit - dazu führen dass man aktuelle Standarts (wie zB DirectX) klar auf den Prüfstand schicken muss und sich die Entwickler sicher schon selber fragen "warum MS DirectX?"



Auch das sehe ich ganz anders. MS DirectX hat wie gesagt schon den halben Konsolenmarkt + den PC Spiele Markt inne. Zudem werden Tablets immer leistungsfähiger. Es liegt dann nahe, dass man "normale PC Games" in niedrigsten Einstellungen auf Tablets "runterskalieren" kann.

Die Entwickler jedenfalls werden sich hüten irgend etwas "doppelt" zu entwickeln, wenn es einfach portiert werden kann und da hat MS DirectX den Fuß schon 2x in der Tür. Die Frage ist viel eher, was sich sonst etablieren sollte? Playstation ist eine völlig andere Geschichte. Mac lebt von Exklusivität und wird niemals ein Standard "für alle" sein.



> - in 10-15 Jahren kann das Netz vielmehr leisten als heute



Auch das bezweifle ich nicht grundstätzlich, aber mit Einschränkungen. Der Ausbau in Städten mag ja noch ganz in Ordnung sein, aber bei den allermeisten Leitungen "am Land" ist bei 6 Mbit schonmal physikalisch Schluß und mehr als 256kbit Upstream kommt auch selten irgendwo zustande. Aktuell hinkt das Netz eher dem Hinterher, was die Leute jetzt schon gerne damit machen würden (siehe Youtube Problematik bei der deutschen Telekom, wo man eingestehen muss, dass das Netz schlicht überlastet ist). Ob da so schnell so viele neue Kabel gelegt werden - ich weiß nicht.

Grundsätzlich gibt es natürlich die von dir angesprochenen Entwicklungen. Ich denke aber, du überschätzt die Zeit in der das umgesetzt wird und sich verbreitet massiv. Vor 10 Jahren hatte ich auch schon einen PC der sich im Endeffekt minimal von meinem jetzigen unterscheidet (mehr Leistung, ein paar mehr DX Generationen, Full HD Bildschirm, JUHUUU). Auch damals schon hätte ich Handys kaufen können, die Emails checken konnten etc. (nur sündteuer)

Was hat sich in dieser Zeit getan? Mein Kabel Internet ist von 12 auf 25 Mbit DS erhöht worden. Apple hat ein Touchscreenspielzeughandy gebaut (das alle glauben zu brauchen) und mittlerweile gibts dasselbe auch in größer nur ohne Telefonfunktion. Auf der Arbeit gabs 1x ein Rechnerupgrade und man hat von Windows Xp auf Windows 7 umgestellt. 

10-15 Jahre sind viel zu wenig und 20 Jahre für "Microsofts Untergang" noch viel weniger.


----------



## Klos1 (31. Mai 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Naja Klos, womöglich sind Dir die Zusammenhänge nicht klar. Vielleicht war das auch zu viel ungeordneter Input. Geb ich ja zu. Aber frag mal jemanden der sich auskennt, da wird Dir jeder bestätigen, dass schon sehr bald so ziemlich alles was ich genannt habe miteinander verschmelzen wird. Da braucht man nicht zu orakeln - da muss man nur mals mit offenen Augen durch die Welt gehen. Sich mal mit dem Hobby "Computer" beschäftigen usw..also über Hardwarepreise und MMO-Items hinaus.
> 
> Was Du über Chrom sagst will ich gar nicht dementieren, im Gegenteil...das ist genau das was in meinem Text drin steckt. Aber eben weil Du das geschrieben hast, wird klar..dass man wirklich alles ellenlang erklären muss. Man muss ihn natürlich schon lesen und verstehen. Um es dennoch vielleicht etwas greifbarer zu machen, ohne jedes Detail zu erklären und 2 A4 Seiten vollzuschreiben: HTML5 wird mit Sicherheit immense Auswirkungen haben, nicht nur darauf wie wir das Netz benutzen...ebenso das ganze Thema Cloud Computing, DLC oder 3D rendern im Browser. Wenn Du mit diesen Stichworten immernoch nicht siehst wohin die Entwicklung gehen wird, dann nehm ich mal an, dass es nicht weit her ist mit "Ahnung von Computern" haben. Es wird in 20 Jahren keine "Anwendungen" im Sinne von "ich geh los un kauf ne DVD die ich dann installiere" mehr geben. Genausowenig wie DirectX oder ähnliche "Krücken" noch lange bestehen werden. Vorausgesetzt man orientiert sich mal langsam nicht mehr an Konsolen als Taktgeber für Fortschritt.
> 
> Vor 20 Jahren...1992 gab es das Netz nichtmal..und ich geh jede wette ein, dass es in weitaus weniger Zeit in der Zukunft (10-20 Jahren) all die Sachen die ich vorhin angesprochen habe auch so..oder so ähnlich nicht nur reine Spekulation sind. Ich will das in diesem Thread auch nicht weiter ausführen. Kann sich ja auch jeder selber mit befassen..wenn er denn Zeit hat neben der ganzen Zockerei ;-)oder wir machen dazu ein neues Thema auf.



Jaja...großer Meister. Dann bin ich ja froh, dass du soviel Ahnung von HTML 5, Programmierung von Browsergames und Cloud Computing hast. Und ganz nebenbei noch ein Experte in DirectX bist. Hast dir ein paar Fachzeitschriften reingezogen und meinst jetzt darüber orakeln zu können, was in 20 Jahren ist. In meinen Augen machst du dich hier gerade lächerlich. Und deine großkotzige Art gefällt mir auch nicht. Aber das nur so am Rande.


----------



## Konov (31. Mai 2011)

Geht mir mit Smartphone und Tablet PC genauso OldboyX... ich brauche die Dinger nicht und werde sie wohl auch in 5 oder 6 Jahren nicht brauchen.
Mein "Uralt" Handy reicht mir momentan auch völlig aus. Angesichts von Laptops finde ich auch Tablet PCs völlig unnötig, aber das ist eben meine persönliche Beurteilung.

Es gibt aber eben auch Leute, die sich immer (oder sagen wir "zeitig") alles verfügbare, neue an Elektronik kaufen. Ist sicherlich auch eine Geldfrage - wäre ich Millionär, würde ich mir warscheinlich alles zum Spass kaufen, bißchen damit rumspielen und es dann in die Ecke schmeißen. 

Die Apple Diskussion sollte aber hier begraben werden, dass das zu nix führt, ist ja bereits hinlänglich bekannt.


----------



## OldboyX (31. Mai 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Vor 20 Jahren...1992 gab es das Netz nichtmal..und ich geh jede wette ein, dass es in weitaus weniger Zeit in der Zukunft (10-20 Jahren) all die Sachen die ich vorhin angesprochen habe auch so..oder so ähnlich nicht nur reine Spekulation sind.



Naja, es ist aber ein Riesenunterschied zwischen dem was du hier sagst (die meisten der von dir angesprochenen Sachen gibt es ja sogar schon in der ein oder anderen Form) und dem was du vorhin unter anderem orakelt hast:



			
				xdave78 schrieb:
			
		

> ...und darum wird es MS im Heimanwenderbereich in 20 Jahren nicht mehr geben, wenn sich das Unternehmen nicht 180° wendet...



Dass es in 10-20 Jahren mehr webbasierte Sachen geben wird (Netflick, Steam und GOG lassen grüßen sowie diverse "gamekey - shops und sonstige digital erhältliche Software) und weniger DVDs steht außer Frage (daher sind wohl Blu-Rays auch mehr nur eine Totgeburt). Auch werden einige Anwendungen von Cloud Computing profitieren. Nur eben progressiv - langsam. Für einige Dinge wird sich das Zeug hingegen eher nicht durchsetzen und wirklich radikal ersetzen, dass es MS im Heimanwenderbreich in 20 Jahren nicht mehr geben wird - das glaubst du wohl selbst nicht wirklich und sonst kannst du ja auf eine MS Pleite dein ganzes Geld setzen und bist in 20 Jahren ein steinreicher Mann.

Außerdem sind deine Vorhersagen an viele Bedingungen geknüpft die ziemlich realitätsfremd sind.

Wie kommst du darauf, dass in Zukunft plötzlich die Konsolen bei der Spieleentwicklung nicht mehr den Takt vorgeben?
Der Trend der letzten Jahre war doch genau gegenteilig. Immer mehr Konsolen, immer weniger PC Spieler. Fast alle Entwickler wechseln auf "auch für Konsole" oder "nur noch Konsole".

Tablet Casual Games sind einfach ein völlig anderer Markt als Konsolen/PC Spiele für "Gamer". Ein echtes "Game" hat für mich Tiefgang und story und es ist eine Unterhaltung wie ein gutes Buch oder ein guter Kinofilm - von Multiplayer ganz zu schweigen. Für dieses Erlebnis brauche ich auch eine ansprechende Grafik, einen ordentlich großen Bildschirm und Zeit. Ich bin eine völlig andere Zielgruppe als jemand der auf Facebook Farmville und auf seinem Tablet Games spielt. Das ist für mich (Achtung subjektive Meinung) "Kinderkram" mit dem ich nie im Leben meine Zeit verschwenden würde und noch viel weniger jemals auch nur einen halben Cent dafür ausgeben würde. 

Das heißt nicht, dass es diese Zielgruppe nicht auch gibt, oder man kein Geld damit verdienen könnte. Nur haben die beiden Zielgruppen nichts gemein und werden sich gegenseitig niemals "ersetzen".

Was ich damit sagen will: 

Für echte "Gamer"- Games und Blockbuster Titel werden auch in Zukunft die Konsolen den Takt angeben. Bei Tablets/Casual Games haben sie das bisher nicht und werden es auch in Zukunft nicht. Da sehe ich keine Kausalität.


----------



## Soramac (31. Mai 2011)

Es geht einfach darum, dass der Zug bei Microsoft abgefahren ist und das in alle Richtungen. Wie willst du denn weiter an der XBOX entwickeln, wenn der Erfinder gekuendigt hat? Glaubst doch nicht das es einfach normal weiter geht.

Konov ueberdenk mal deine Aussage. Zwar ist dieser ganze Tablet Verkauf und Pi Pa Po noch recht neu, aber in paar Jahren wird es Standard sein. Am Anfang sagt man immer nee.. elektrischer Fensterheber, Zentralverieglung , wer sowas hatte frueher war der "King" und heute ist es Standard in Autos. Es geht manchmal schneller, als man es glauben mag. Irgendwann kannste auch deine alten Handys in Schrott schmeissen, da sie gar nicht mehr kompatibel sein werden mit den moderierten Netzen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (31. Mai 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Es geht einfach darum, dass der Zug bei Microsoft abgefahren ist und das in alle Richtungen. Wie willst du denn weiter an der XBOX entwickeln, wenn der Erfinder gekuendigt hat? Glaubst doch nicht das es einfach normal weiter geht.
> 
> Konov ueberdenk mal deine Aussage. Zwar ist dieser ganze Tablet Verkauf und Pi Pa Po noch recht neu, aber in paar Jahren wird es Standard sein. Am Anfang sagt man immer nee.. elektrischer Fensterheber, Zentralverieglung , wer sowas hatte frueher war der "King" und heute ist es Standard in Autos. Es geht manchmal schneller, als man es glauben mag. Irgendwann kannste auch deine alten Handys in Schrott schmeissen, da sie gar nicht mehr kompatibel sein werden mit den moderierten Netzen.



Irgendwann, jaja das GSM Netz ist doch das einzige richtige stabile und überall verfügbare Netz, was wir (hier in Deutschland  ) haben. Ich glaube kaum, dass da sich so schnell was ändert. Und ich kann den ganzen Apfel/MS hipe nicht verstehen, in 5 jahren wird ein Unternehmen das facebook gehört gegründet, die dann sämtliche Daten von 80% der Weltbevölkerung besitzen und werden zu einer neuen Marktmacht. Das war nur ein Beispiel, die ganze Disskusion über die Zukunft ist sowas von lächerlich.


----------



## Kyragan (31. Mai 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Es geht einfach darum, dass der Zug bei Microsoft abgefahren ist und das in alle Richtungen. Wie willst du denn weiter an der XBOX entwickeln, wenn der Erfinder gekuendigt hat? Glaubst doch nicht das es einfach normal weiter geht.



Ein Produkt insbesondere eines mit derart hohen Umsätzen und Marktanteilen stirbt nicht, weil ein einzelner Mitarbeiter gekündigt hat. Glaubst du, der weiß als einziger, wie sich die XBox entwickeln wird, wie sie funktioniert und was sie alles kann/können wird und nimmt alle Informationen mit ins Grab? Wenns danach gänge wäre Microsoft seit einigen Jahren tot, schließlich hat Bill Gates aufgehört... und Apple wäre seit letztem Herbst auch tot, weil sich Steve Jobs aus gesundheitlichen Gründen aus dem operativen Geschäft zurückgezogen hat. Herr Gott, sogar Cuba überlebt ohne Fidel Castro!


----------



## OldboyX (31. Mai 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Es geht einfach darum, dass der Zug bei Microsoft abgefahren ist und das in alle Richtungen. Wie willst du denn weiter an der XBOX entwickeln, wenn der Erfinder gekuendigt hat? Glaubst doch nicht das es einfach normal weiter geht.



Microsoft ist vielleicht nicht sonderlich erfolgreich mit seinen Versuchen in neue Geschäftsfelder vorzustoßen. So what?

Die XBox jedenfalls ist neben der PS3 nun DIE Konsole (und Sony hat kürzlich, ganz ohne das Zutun von MS die Xbox sicherlich nochmal ordentlich gepushed) und im Kerngeschäft von Microsoft gibt es nach wie vor keinen ernsthaften Konkurrenten. Die überwältigende Mehrheit aller neuen PCs wird mit Windows ausgeliefert.

Bitte lernt mal zu unterscheiden zwischen dem was ein Anleger sich wünscht und dem was real am Markt passiert. Aktionäre kriegen den Hals nie voll und natürlich schreien sie jetzt alle nach "Tablet + Smartphone" Wachstumsmarkt, weil es dort eben aktuell "das schnelle Geld" gibt. Aber auch dieser Sack ist bald zu und wie in jedem Geschäft bleiben dann einige wenige übrig, während andere dem Preis/Konkurrenzdruck dann nicht mehr gewachsen sind, weil sie womöglich zu viel in diesen Markt gepumpt haben.



> Konov ueberdenk mal deine Aussage. Zwar ist dieser ganze Tablet Verkauf und Pi Pa Po noch recht neu, aber in paar Jahren wird es Standard sein. Am Anfang sagt man immer nee.. elektrischer Fensterheber, Zentralverieglung , wer sowas hatte frueher war der "King" und heute ist es Standard in Autos. Es geht manchmal schneller, als man es glauben mag. Irgendwann kannste auch deine alten Handys in Schrott schmeissen, da sie gar nicht mehr kompatibel sein werden mit den moderierten Netzen.



Auch hier nochmal zur Erklärung:

Als die Mikrowelle eingeführt wurde, da haben auch einige Schlaue geschrien:
OMG bald werden wir nur noch alles aus der Mikrowelle essen, niemand wird mehr ein Backrohr haben oder einen normalen Herd.

Nun haben zwar sehr viele Leute eine Mikrowelle, aber trotzdem noch einen Herd und auch ein Backrohr.

Die Dinge schließen sich einfach nicht aus.

PS: Konov hat lediglich gesagt, dass er persönlich den Smartphone + Tablet Trend nicht mitmacht.


----------



## xdave78 (31. Mai 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Jaja...großer Meister. Dann bin ich ja froh, dass du soviel Ahnung von HTML 5, Programmierung von Browsergames und Cloud Computing hast. Und ganz nebenbei noch ein Experte in DirectX bist. Hast dir ein paar Fachzeitschriften reingezogen und meinst jetzt darüber orakeln zu können, was in 20 Jahren ist. In meinen Augen machst du dich hier gerade lächerlich. Und deine großkotzige Art gefällt mir auch nicht. Aber das nur so am Rande.



Na gut... soll sich den Schuh anziehen, wem er passt. Man braucht kein Spezialist sein, sondern nur ein bisschen informiert. Wenn man mal schaut, dass man vor 15 Jahren völlig pikepacke war wenn man auf dem PC einen Fimschnipsel zu sehen bekam und mal auf heute schaut (also FullHD, BluRay und 3D - das kann man auch auf Grafik, Anwendungen und alles andere projezieren) ist es nur logisch daraus und aus den aktuellen Martentwicklungen (Smartphones, Tablets, Ultramobiles dazu 3G und co) mal in die Zukunft weiterzudenken. Ich hab ja nur meine Meinung zur künftigen Entwicklung geäussert und nicht gesagt, dass es ganu so eintritt. Tut mir Leid, wenn ich Deine Gefühle verletzt habe obwohl ich Dich ja nicht persönlich angesprochen hab. Das muss ich wohl in kauf nehmen, wenn ich meine Meinung offen sagen will - genauso wie der Fakt, dass Leute dann auch schon mal persönlich werden.

@OldboyX:
Nun sind 20 Jahre echt ne sehr lange Zeit, schau mal nur die letzten 10 Jahre an wie krass sich das Netz, wie wir es benutzen, Spiele und Medien verändert haben. Ich sehe keinen Grund warum die Entwicklung jetzt stagnieren sollte. Und noch weniger glaube ich, dass der Markt auf Firmen wie Microsoft warten wird- das hat er noch nie getan. Man denke nur mal an Atari oder Commodore...in den 80ern undenkbar, dass die ganz schnell verschwinden. Vor 15 Jahren sind wir mit 28,8kBit/s gesurft...bei uns hier gibt es inzwischen private Unternehmen, welche kleinere Orte und Ortsverbände breitbandig (~100MBit/s) an Netz anschliessen udn sehr, sehr erfolgeich sind, zudem ist selbst bei der CDU das Thema Breitband in den Fokus geraten (die ja eher für das Konservative stehen).

Wie komme ich zB darauf, dass Konsolen nicht dauerhaft den Takt angeben? Nun, einige Entwickler haben schon in der Vergangenheit betont, dass die Konsolen als taktgeber das Tempo stark drosseln. Diese Entwicklung gibt es ja auch erst wieder seit knapp 5 Jahren so stark. Wer weiss ob es in 10 Jahren überhaupt noch eine neue PS/XBox geben wird..man sehe sich nur mal Atari und Sega (die mit dem DC wohl eher der Zeit voraus waren - eingebautes Modem und so) an. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man diesen Zustand dauerhaft als "gegeben" ansieht. Wobei ich natürlich als Gegenargument auch einräume, dass schon vor Jahren mal dem PC und mal den Konsolen der Tod vorausgesagt worden ist.

Was das Casual Gaming, Farmvilel und Co angeht - würde ich hier mal Dienste wie On Live ins Spiel bringen. Raubkopien und DRM wären kein Thema mehr. Für die Entwickler eine Eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Mehr noch als DVDs zu verkaufen. Man nehme mal die MMOs als Beispiel. Noch vor 3 Jahren war das Abo Modell als am vielversprechendsten gehandelt, heute sind alle Entwickler bestrebt f2p mit Itemshops anzubieten weils am Ende mehr Kohle bringt. Gleiches für die sog. Browser und Casual Games. Seit Kurzem kann man im Browser ohne grossartige Plugins rendern und bekommt dabei erstaunliche Ergebnisse. 

Vor 14 Jahren - das weiss ich noch genau- haben sich alle zB über 3D totgelacht, weil 2D viel detaillierter ging. So ähnlich ist es mit dem Apps, Cloud Gaming und den Browserspielen heute. Nochmal zu Windows und Co. In den letzten Jahren haben wir meist das genommen, was wir bekommen haben. Doch inzwischen ist doch klar, dass der Trend "costumization" heisst: man will Sachen auf seinem PC, Phone, Tablet usw die mans selber drauftut und braucht- und nicht irgendwas vorgegebenes, man will in Games seinen Avatar selber erstellen, man will sein Interface selber gestalten, man will Maps bauen, Modden, (oder warum ist zB Minecraft so ein krasser Erfolg?) seinen PC modden und selber bauen usw usf... ich glaube nicht das MS mit Windows 8,9,10 oder 11 dahingehend die Kurve krigt. Also bleiben 3 Optionen: wir (die Consumer) stagnieren und nehmen das so hin, MS krigt es doch hin oder ein anderer (zB Google..oder was weiss ich) gibt uns das, was wir haben wollen.

Abschliessend...stimmt schon, die Diskussion führt zu nix. Anstoss war ja auch irgendwie dieser Apple<-vs->MS bash, der ja ein Apfel/Birnenvergleich ist.


----------



## Soramac (31. Mai 2011)

/sign

und einfach mal ueber den Tellerrand schauen, denn der Deutsche ist immer so eingestellt, dass alle andere Personen genau so denken, wie er. Aber so ist das nicht. Ich will nicht wissen, wie wenige von uns hier alle im Forum ein selbst gebauten PC daheim stehen haben und wie viele sich einen Komplett PC bei Media Markt gekauft haben. Bestimmt im 20/80% Verhaeltnis. 


Normale Leute gehen in den Media Markt sehen da ein Smartphone liegen und sehen, boha.. der hat ja ein Taschenrechner und sogar noch ein Notizblick und.. eine App wo man Voegel abschiessen kann? Das ist ja genial.

Nur wenige Leute denken wie wir und schauen uns erstmal um Alternativen um, vergleichen Smartphones, lesen Testberichte, schauen wo es am guenstigsten ist und es soll in der Zukunft eben alles noch einfacher werden und wer will in 10 Jahren noch mit so komplizierten Controller spielen, die man in der Hand halten muss?


----------



## xdave78 (31. Mai 2011)

LOL. Das stimmt. Und danach kommen die Leute (wie meine nachbarn) dann und wollen wissen warum der Rechner so Scheiße ist..oder installieren alles was sie finden und haben dann auf ihrem "schlechten" PC auch noch Malware und Viren .


----------



## Konov (31. Mai 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Konov ueberdenk mal deine Aussage. Zwar ist dieser ganze Tablet Verkauf und Pi Pa Po noch recht neu, aber in paar Jahren wird es Standard sein. Am Anfang sagt man immer nee.. elektrischer Fensterheber, Zentralverieglung , wer sowas hatte frueher war der "King" und heute ist es Standard in Autos. Es geht manchmal schneller, als man es glauben mag. Irgendwann kannste auch deine alten Handys in Schrott schmeissen, da sie gar nicht mehr kompatibel sein werden mit den moderierten Netzen.



Was soll ich da überdenken? Ich brauch das Zeug nicht 
Wozu also Geld dafür rauswerfen? Da rüste ich lieber meinen PC weiter auf oder geb das Geld für andere Hobbys aus.

Solange ich mit dem Handy telefonieren und SMS schreiben kann, bin ich zufrieden. An meinen PC z.B. habe ich höhere Anforderungen. Da würde mir ein gut aussehender Bildschirm mit dem Mac OS z.B. nicht reichen. Weil ich jedes Spiel zocken will, wenn es mich interessiert. Kannste mit nem Mac aber nicht und die Spieleleistung ist mir auch nicht "sicher" genug.

Du hast Recht, später könnte es soweit kommen, dass ich mal ein Smartphone (oder Tablet PC, whatever) gebrauchen könnte, aber das wird warscheinlich dauern, so wie ich mich kenne.


----------



## Kyragan (31. Mai 2011)

Ihr vergesst in der ganzen Tablet und Smartphone Hysterie einen entscheidenden Punkt, den OldboyX schon angeschnitten hat: Die Geräte sind nicht dazu da sich zu ersetzen. Sie sollen sich ergänzen. Wenn das nicht so wäre würden ASUS, MSI und Acer wohl kaum auf diesen Markt drängen. Die würden sich selbst die Umsätze abgraben. Es geht hier darum dem Kunden flexible Lösungen für alle Lebensbereiche anzubieten, insbesondere wenn er nicht zu Hause ist. Deshalb gibts auch derartig verschiedene Typen an Telefonen und so viele Display-Größen und -Formate. Die Cloud-Dienste sollen genauso ergänzen. Natürlich sagt man dem Kunden "nimm alle deine Daten mit, ohne einen Berg Festplatten mit dir rumtragen zu müssen", aber andererseits sagt man auch "deine Dateien liegen auf unseren Servern, also nutz mal brav weiter unsere Geräte". Das ist langfristige Kundenbindung, die in solchen Zeiten viel Geld einbringen kann. Die Leute wollen mehr und schneller und mehr und schneller und davon noch mehr und das noch schneller. Wenn man dem Kunden die Möglichkeit gibt auf seinen Servern Daten abzulegen bedeutet das auch, dass sein nächstes Gerät von der gleichen Firma sein muss, um diesen Service weiter zu nutzen, wenn er updaten will. Andernfalls muss er massig Zeugs übertragen oder neu hochladen, was derartig viel Aufwand ist, Zeit und Nerven in Anspruch nimmt, dass man halt wieder ein ASUS-Gerät kauft anstatt einem anderen.

Andere Firmen gehen hier weiter einen Hardwareweg, wie Motorola mit dem Atrix oder auch (wieder) ASUS mit dem Eee Pad Transformer und dem neuen Padfone. Flexibilität und Innovation führen zum Gewinnen von Kunden, Clouddienste und andere Services die der Kunde über längere Zeit nutzt der Kundenbindung. Als Firma willst du immer Bestandskunden halten, denn lieber hat man weniger Kunden, die treu zahlen als viele Neukunden, die für den Niedrigstpreis kaufen und dann wieder abspringen.

Hinter der ganzen Cloudgeschichte steckt also mehr als Web2.0 und Google rules the world.


----------



## Felix^^ (31. Mai 2011)

Wieso kaufst du dir nen mac für spiele? Ein mac kommt mir nie ins haus.


----------



## painschkes (31. Mai 2011)

_Wow , das war jetzt sehr wichtig._


----------



## Sugarwarlock (31. Mai 2011)

Könntet ihr bitte mit euren Vorhersagen auf den Jahrmarkt verschwinden? Wir alle glauben, dass alles ausgetauscht wird und alles alte verschwindet. Das wird aber nie so sein. Linux Server haben immer noch keine GUI und Bash war neben GCC das erste Programm, dass es für Linux gab. Bash ist nach wie vor die standard Shell. Die GCC (Gnu Compiler Compilation) ist nach wie vor die Sammlung an Compilern die auf Unix (Mac, AIX) oder unixoiden OS (Linux, Free/Open/was auch immerBSD) benutzt wird. Einige Perverslinge tuen sich das sogar auf Windows an... Aber die lassen sich wahrscheinlich auch gerne Auspeitschen =P.

Ihr sehr immer nur die Leute, die nichts neues in der EDV sehen wollen. Ich sehe aber die Leute, die (wie meine Mutter) vor einem Ubuntu Notebook sitzen und genau das machen, was sie auf Windows machen. Meine Mutter kann das sogar mit Mac OS X aber ist nicht in der Lage einen xBox Controller richtig zu halten. Ich wurde selber von Mac OS X überzeugt und habe mehrere andere Überzeugt, die ihre Dose nicht mehr benutzen wollen. Ich sehe, wie täglich mehrere Spiele für Mac OS X releast werden. Und was soll das gequatsche von DirectX? Microsoft benutzt wie die xBox XNA und das ist eine Sammlung von nachgebauten API's... Also das, was Blizzard gerne macht... Von anderen Spielen tolle neue Features übernehmen (nicht verwerfliches. Besser gut geklaut als schlecht ausgedacht, oder?). Wenn ihr nach Portierbarkeit geht, wird wohl OpenGL das neue DirectX sein. Android läuft mit OpenGL, iOS läuft mit OpenGl, Linux läuft mit OpenGL, Windows läuft mit OpenGL und wenn ein OS mal kein OpenGL kann, dann kompilier ich das halt für mein tolles OS, was anscheind keiner Benutzen will ABER VERDAMMT ICH HAB OpenGL!

Und ChormeOS... ich mein... ChromeOS! Die Leute bekommen jetzt schon mit, dass Apple Datenschutzprobleme hat. Meine ganze Familie hat mit bekommen, dass Sony extrem mit der IT Sicherheit Probleme hat. Jeder Kind weiß, dass es mit https in der Adresszeile auch in der Schule auf Facebook kommt und jeder mit ein wenig Ahnung sollte wissen, dass https nur per MitM Attacke zu sniffen ist und das momentan nicht legal ist. Und genau so wird jeder mitbekommen, dass Google auch nur ein Aktien Unternehmen ist. Sobald die Gründer von Google das Unternehmen verlassen, wird Google verkaufen... und zwar ordentlich Daten der Nutzer an BMW, Benz und jeder anderen Firma die Geld springen lässt und geziehlt Werbung verschicken will. Dann hat ChromOS ein Problem. Ganz zu schweigen von dem gemeckere, wenn mal das Internet ausfällt und keiner mehr sein schicken ChromeOS mehr benutzen kann.

Und CloudeComputing... Gibt es mitlerweile eine feste Definition, was das eigentlich ist? Ich glaube, einige verstehen das falsch. Das was wir haben, sind Internetdienste. Kleine Backups in der Dropbox oder Streamingzeugs von Apple und co für Musik... Aber Unternehmen machen was ganz anderes. Die lagern aus... Aber wollt ihr als CEO Daten von eurer Firma bei Amazon oder Google oder einer anderen Firma auf den Servern haben? Eure IT-Fritzen wissen, dass kein System sicher ist. Und das werden die Euch sagen und ihr werdet kurz Rechnen und sagen "Ein Fail von Amazon und die kosten und der Imageverlust wären größer, als mit eigenen Servern". Wobei das Amazon Zeugs ne gute Sache ist, da es ganz gut skaliert.

Wie ihr sehr haben wir alle andere Vorstellungen von der Zukunft der Informatik. Das alles ist aber abhängig davon, wie viele DAU's weiter durch die Gegend rennen und wie sich das Verständnis für Computer entwickelt. Dann kann es auch passieren, das sich Services die für was ganz anderes geplant waren, auf einmal in eine andere Richtung entwickeln. Vielleicht hat Amazon S3 oder E3 oder wie das "Cloude" Zeugs von denen hei0t, wirklich vor gehabt ganze Server für Unternehmen bereit zu stellen. Was passiert? Minecraft und Cydia benutzen beide das Amazon Zeugs als "LAMP" (Linux, Apache, MySQL und PHP) also als reine skalierbare Webserver Umgebung. Vielleicht denk sich Amazon "Glück im Unglück! Lasst uns umstellen!" und dann ist von den Services nicht mehr da, die wir jetzt als Cloude Computing für Unternehmen ansehen. 

Einige von euch haben nichts mit Smartphones und Tablets am Hut. Würde man nur Euch fragen, würden die Teile in 2 Jahren nicht mehr existieren oder nur so verbreitet, wie die ersten Smartphones. Ander brauchen nur noch ihr Tablet und Smartphone und haben den Computer nur noch zum aktivieren. Für die könnte der Computer aussterben (abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass man schon was ordentliches zum Entwickeln haben will).

Ihr sehr also: Keiner kann jetzt 10-25 Jahre in die Zukunft blicken und sagen "Windows stirbt" oder "Mac stirbt" oder "Linux stirbt" oder "Wir werden bald alle AIX auf der Platte haben und wieder tausende von Euro für das OS ausgeben".

Es sind einfach zu viele Variabeln die man jetzt noch nicht abschätzen und auflösen kann...

Also zum Topic: Ich sage: Ja der Mac kann das und kauf ihn dir, wenn du willst.

Und jetzt hört endlich auf zu diskutieren...


----------



## Klos1 (1. Juni 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Es geht einfach darum, dass der Zug bei Microsoft abgefahren ist und das in alle Richtungen. Wie willst du denn weiter an der XBOX entwickeln, wenn der Erfinder gekuendigt hat? Glaubst doch nicht das es einfach normal weiter geht.



Das glaubst du doch selbst nicht. Nur weil der Erfinder der XBox jetzt weg ist, glaubst du, dass kein anderer mehr in der Lage ist, es weiter zu entwickeln? Das ist ja ein Lacher. Ich geb dir in deinen jungen Jahren gleich mal einen Rat mit, der auf einer Tatsache beruht, die sich mir im Laufe vieler Jahre herauskristallisiert hat. Jeder, absolut jeder ist ersetzbar. Apple wird nicht mit Steve Jobs sterben. Windows kann auch ohne Bill Gates weiter existieren. Es ist keiner unersetzlich. Manche sind schwerer zu ersetzen, als die anderen. Aber sie sind ersetzbar. Merk dir das auch für deinen eigenen Werdegang. Wenn du in einer höheren Position bist und deine Leistung nicht bringst, dann bist du schneller weg, als du XBox aussprechen kannst. Denn viele andere stehen bereits Schlange.

Was den Rest angeht: ich möchte ehrlich mal wissen, wo genau für Microsoft der Zug abgefahren sein soll. Das sehe ich nämlich nicht wirklich.

Und zum Thema Cloud Computing, dessen Hype ich im Moment absolut nicht verstehen kann: die Leute werden schon noch sehen, wie toll es ist, wenn alle ihre Daten irgendwo auf einem Server rumliegen und irgendwelche Hacker diese sich einverleiben.
Das ist bereits jetzt schon ein Problem. Ich kann dem Prinzip nichts abgewinnen. Es mag hier und da seine Daseinsberechtigung haben, die ich im Moment aber eher bei Firmen sehe. Natürlich bringt es auch im privaten Bereich Vorteile. Ich hab überall die gleiche Arbeitsfläche und kann mit verschiedenen Endgeräten darauf zugreifen. Aber die Nachteile werden vielen auch noch ins Auge stechen und zwar dann, wenn es wieder mal ordentlich kracht und sämtliche Daten weg sind.

@XDave

Was mich an deiner Aussage gestört hat ist, dass du Sachen wild durcheinander gewürfelt hast und andere dann als unwissend bezeichnest, nur weil sie den Salat deinen Erwartungen entsprechend nicht wieder zusammengeführt haben.
HTML5, DirectX und Cloud Computing haben erstmal nichts miteinander zu tun. Du bezeichnest DirectX als Krücke? Aufgrund welcher Kenntnisse und Qualifikationen? Sowas kann ich nicht einfach so im Raum stehen lassen, sondern muss es dann auch begründen. Und mit was willst du es bitte ersetzen? Und zu HTML5: das wird in vielen Bereichen nicht mal Flash vollständig ersetzen. Vor allem erstmal nicht, was Browser-Games betrifft. Was in 20 Jahren irgendwann mal sein wird, darüber brauchen wir hier und heute nicht diskutieren, weil es einfach völlig spekulativ ist. Mittelfristig sehe ich das, was du dir da zusammen orakelst aber absolut nicht.


----------



## Konov (1. Juni 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Was den Rest angeht: ich möchte ehrlich mal wissen, wo genau für Microsoft der Zug abgefahren sein soll. Das sehe ich nämlich nicht wirklich.



Hab ich mich auch grad gefragt... hab ich was verpasst oder ist MS mit Windows nicht eine Betriebssystem Revolution gelungen, die sich bis heute als absoluter Standard etabliert hat?
Windows ist so Standard wie morgens einen Kaffee zu trinken oder eine Unterhose zu tragen.

Das wird sich auch die nächsten 10-20 Jahre nicht ändern, die machen doch alles richtig. Die meisten Leute nutzen Windows... das ist ihr Hauptsteckenpferd. Wieso sollte sich das ändern?
Und wenn MS sich auf fremdes Terrain begibt (Stichwort Handys), dann können sie es sich finanziell leisten das auszuprobieren, weil der Laden brummt.


----------



## xdave78 (1. Juni 2011)

Weil es zu geschlossen ist und zu starr. Vor 20 Jahren waren DOS und AmigaOS die weitverbreitetsten OS´ meinst Du echt, dass wars jetzt? Es kommt alle 2 Jahre ein Windows update bis ans Ende der Tage? Na ich hoff nicht...dann haben wir ja nicht mehr viel zu erwarten


----------



## Soramac (1. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Und wenn MS sich auf fremdes Terrain begibt (Stichwort Handys), dann können sie es sich finanziell leisten das auszuprobieren, weil der Laden brummt.



Also von brummen hoere ich hier eigentlich nichts, sonst waere ich nicht auf das Thema gekommen :b

Microsoft hinkt einfach noch etwas hinterher was neue Technik angeht. Microsoft lebt immer noch in der Welt, [font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]wo man den Kunden schön lange zappeln lassen kann bis das Inventar verscherbelt ist.[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
wenn man die Aktie sich anschaut, ist die ganz schoen gestuerzt.


----------



## Konov (1. Juni 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Weil es zu geschlossen ist und zu starr. Vor 20 Jahren waren DOS und AmigaOS die weitverbreitetsten OS´ meinst Du echt, dass wars jetzt?



Hab ich das gesagt? Natürlich nicht... aber ich denke, dass Windows erstmal so schnell keiner ersetzen kann.




Soramac schrieb:


> Also von brummen hoere ich hier eigentlich nichts, sonst waere ich nicht auf das Thema gekommen :b



Ich höre auch nichts von brummen - logischerweise, oder denkst du jeden Tag in den Nachrichten wird erzählt, wer alles Windows Systeme nutzt?
Mehr als die halbe Welt nutzt Windows Systeme und das würde ich als "der Laden brummt" bezeichnen.

Ist natürlich wieder Definitionssache, aber man kann Microsoft diesbezüglich den Erfolg - auch für die Zukunft - kaum absprechen.
Oder glaubst du ernsthaft in ein paar Jahren hat keine Firma und keine Privatperson mehr Windows Rechner?
Es wird eher noch mehr werden, weil nicht industrialisierte Ländern beginnen aufzurüsten und das machen sie sicherlich nicht mit teuren Trend-Produkten von Apple.



Soramac schrieb:


> Microsoft hinkt einfach noch etwas hinterher was neue Technik angeht. Microsoft lebt immer noch in der Welt, [font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]wo man den Kunden schön lange zappeln lassen kann bis das Inventar verscherbelt ist.[/font]
> [font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
> wenn man die Aktie sich anschaut, ist die ganz schoen gestuerzt.



Und das stört jetzt genau wen?
Wie gesagt, die breite Masse auf der Welt wird das wenig kümmern. Lass erstmal ein paar Jahre verstreichen, vielleicht ändert sich das dann, aber im Moment und auch in naher Zukunft sehe ich da nicht den wirtschaftlichen Absturz von Microsoft.

Nur weil du persönlich irgendwelche modernen Apple Geräte nutzt, heißt das nicht automatisch dass Microsoft hinterher hinkt.
Es kommt immer darauf an, was du nutzt.

Und die allerwenigsten Leute nutzen zuhause iPod, iPad, iMac und Smartphone gleichzeitig.

Das einzige was mittlerweile Massentauglich geworden ist, sind Smartphones (die es aber auch von X anderen Herstellern gibt) und iPods. Aber selbst da gibts genug Leute die mit handelsüblichen mp3Playern rumlaufen.


----------



## Soramac (1. Juni 2011)

Dies behauptet ja auch keiner, ich selbst nutze Windows auf meinem mehr oder wenigeren modernen Apple Mac Mini mit 2GB RAM..

nur Windows bekommt in letzter Zeit mehr Konkurrenz und bei den anderen Produkten, wie z.B. ein hauseigenes Tablet zu entwickeln, ist da einfach der Zug abgefahren.

Ich hab es gern das es Konkurrenz auf dem Markt gibt und mich hat auch sehr das Windows Smartphone Betriebssystem angesprochen und waere sehr froh gewesen ueber ein Tablet, dass vielleicht sogar mich mehr anspricht als ein iPad.

Aber Microsoft hat es eingesehen, dass sie sich nicht mehr stark mit Ihrem Betriebssystem durchsetzen koennen. Das neue Windows Server gibt jetzt jedem Mac Besitzer die Moeglichkeit sich damit zu verbinden.. also mit der Software, was zurzeit eher noch zu Problemen kommt.

Es geht jetzt auch nicht speziell um Windows, denn Microsoft hat auch noch andere Sachen zu bieten, doch bei den meisten Dingen ist da einfach die Luft raus. Selbe mit einem Cloud System.. Entwickler dafuer hat auch frustriert das Handtuch hin geschmissen, von daher wird es damit auch erstmal nichts.


----------



## Konov (1. Juni 2011)

Und das mit dem Tablet hab ich ja gesagt... viele Leute interessiert das gar nicht. Ich hab jedenfalls noch nie gehört dass sowas jemand benutzt, geschweige denn eins gesehen 

Höchstens im Fernsehen... 
Wenn du das nutzt, ist es für dich natürlich relevant.


----------



## Soramac (1. Juni 2011)

Naja.. darum gehts ja nicht. Microsoft sagt ja nicht.. boha ist das Schwachsinn, so ein Schrott brauchen wir nicht produzieren, aber du siehst doch was fuer ein Gewinn damit Apple macht, oder?

Deswegen ist Samsung, Motorola, HTC auch hinterher gekommen und dann schaut man natuerlich auch auf Microsoft und denkt sich.. ja kommt da jetzt noch was?

Weil man haette das Betriebssystem bestimmt sehr gut ausbauen koennen und das Nutzen von Tablets steigt. Erst gestern wieder gelesen das nun eine Fluggesellschaft auf Tablets umsteigt um den ganzen Papierwahn zustoppen. Also fuer Piloten, damit sie Ihre Routen und alles auf dem Ding haben.

und da haette meiner Meinung nach Microsoft auch koemmen koennen und somit , je nach dem wie gross die Firma ist, 1000. Stueck produzieren koennen.


----------



## Kyragan (1. Juni 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> nur Windows bekommt in letzter Zeit mehr Konkurrenz und bei den anderen Produkten, wie z.B. ein hauseigenes Tablet zu entwickeln, ist da einfach der Zug abgefahren.



Von wem bekommt Windows denn Konkurrenz? Die Marktanteile sind weiterhin konstant und ich sehe nicht, dass sich ChromeOS mittelfristig als viertes großes OS nach Windows, Mac und Linux etablieren kann. Selbst wenn, ist es in Sachen Konkurrenzdruck für Windows nichts weiter als ein Pups in einer lauen Sommernacht. Für ChromeOS sind insbesondere Europäer zu konservativ.

Tablets sind außerdem nie Konkurrenz zu WindowsPCs gewesen und werden es auch so schnell nicht werden. Dafür ist die Hardware nicht ausgereift genug, die Software zu beschränkt und die Produktivität an einem solchen Gerät zu gering. Microsoft drückt nur mit Win7 in den Tabletmarkt um sich in einem Wachstumsmarkt etablieren zu können, der parallel zum Kerngeschäft läuft - ähnlich wie Windows Phone 7. Tablets werden auf lange Sich weiterhin Ergänzungsprodukte bleiben. Der Markt boomt allerdings so stark, dass es unklug wäre diesen Trend ohne eigene Beteiligung vorbeiziehen zu lassen. Konkurrenz entsteht für Microsofts Kerngeschäft dennoch nicht.

Bestes Zeichen für eine gesunde Firma ist übrigens die Skype-Übernahme. Eine Firma, die für 8 Mrd. USD einkaufen geht, ist gut aufgestellt und keinesfalls ein dreibeiniger Terrier mit Multipler Sklerose.


----------



## Konov (1. Juni 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Naja.. darum gehts ja nicht. Microsoft sagt ja nicht.. boha ist das Schwachsinn, so ein Schrott brauchen wir nicht produzieren, aber du siehst doch was fuer ein Gewinn damit Apple macht, oder?
> 
> Deswegen ist Samsung, Motorola, HTC auch hinterher gekommen und dann schaut man natuerlich auch auf Microsoft und denkt sich.. ja kommt da jetzt noch was?
> 
> ...



Ich kann mich nur wiederholen, die meisten interessieren die Tablet PCs (noch) nicht.

Und 1000 Stück produzieren?
Der Entwicklungsaufwand würde die Kosten wohl kaum rechtfertigen. Das wäre total unwirtschaftlich.


----------



## Soramac (1. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nur wiederholen, die meisten interessieren die Tablet PCs (noch) nicht.
> 
> Und 1000 Stück produzieren?
> Der Entwicklungsaufwand würde die Kosten wohl kaum rechtfertigen. Das wäre total unwirtschaftlich.



Doch jetzt nicht nur fuer den Laden, da werden bestimmt 100.000 produziert, aber es gibt immer wieder noch Grossfirmen die den ganzen Laden umruesten lassen auf neue Windows PC's. 

Das meine ich. 

@Kyragan 

Tablets sollen auch keine Konkurrenz sein gegen Windows PC's. Es geht jetzt um Microsoft selbst. Apple waere mit dem Betriebssystem selbst nie so erfolgreich geworden, wenn sie nicht noch andere Produkte entwickelt haetten, mit dem Betriebssystem selbst. Das doch alles Werbung. Ist man zufrieden mit dem Betriebssystem, schaut man sich das Mobile an und wenn das einem gefaellt, kauft man das Produkt. 

Zune als Beispiel, hat sich nicht durch gesetzt. 

Das ganze Tabelt Team von Microsoft hat sich aufgeloest.

Was der Xbox betrifft, ist schwierig. Microsoft hat gesagt sie wollen sich mit Windows 8 mehr  auf die Spieler konzentrieren, dass der PC wieder mehr Marktanteil gewinnt, als die Konsolen.


----------



## xdave78 (1. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Und das mit dem Tablet hab ich ja gesagt... viele Leute interessiert das gar nicht. Ich hab jedenfalls noch nie gehört dass sowas jemand benutzt, geschweige denn eins gesehen



..jetzt wo Dus sagts...vielleicht gibt es die Dinger ja gar nicht in echt


----------



## OldboyX (1. Juni 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @OldboyX:
> Nun sind 20 Jahre echt ne sehr lange Zeit, schau mal nur die letzten 10 Jahre an wie krass sich das Netz, wie wir es benutzen, Spiele und Medien verändert haben. Ich sehe keinen Grund warum die Entwicklung jetzt stagnieren sollte. Und noch weniger glaube ich, dass der Markt auf Firmen wie Microsoft warten wird- das hat er noch nie getan. Man denke nur mal an Atari oder Commodore...in den 80ern undenkbar, dass die ganz schnell verschwinden. Vor 15 Jahren sind wir mit 28,8kBit/s gesurft...bei uns hier gibt es inzwischen private Unternehmen, welche kleinere Orte und Ortsverbände breitbandig (~100MBit/s) an Netz anschliessen udn sehr, sehr erfolgeich sind, zudem ist selbst bei der CDU das Thema Breitband in den Fokus geraten (die ja eher für das Konservative stehen).



Die Vergleiche hinken einfach. Atari und Commodore usw. waren niemals "Massenprodukte". Die große Mehrheit der Leute die heute einen Windows PC haben wissen überhaupt nicht was das ist, du verstehst einfach nicht, dass "der Markt" nicht die 5% der Technik-Freaks sind die 3D Monitore haben, i5s, Iphones und Tablet PCs. Das ist nur die Speerspitze. 

Das am weitesten verbreitete OS ist sicherlich noch immer XP. Der am weitesten verbreitete Monitor Anschluß ist sicherlich immer noch VGA usw. 



> Wie komme ich zB darauf, dass Konsolen nicht dauerhaft den Takt angeben? Nun, einige Entwickler haben schon in der Vergangenheit betont, dass die Konsolen als taktgeber das Tempo stark drosseln. Diese Entwicklung gibt es ja auch erst wieder seit knapp 5 Jahren so stark. Wer weiss ob es in 10 Jahren überhaupt noch eine neue PS/XBox geben wird..man sehe sich nur mal Atari und Sega (die mit dem DC wohl eher der Zeit voraus waren - eingebautes Modem und so) an. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man diesen Zustand dauerhaft als "gegeben" ansieht. Wobei ich natürlich als Gegenargument auch einräume, dass schon vor Jahren mal dem PC und mal den Konsolen der Tod vorausgesagt worden ist.



Es ist dein gutes Recht zu spekulieren was sein wird. Nur musst du anerkennen, dass gerade die ganzen Heulsusen von Entwickler die unterstellen, dass die Konsolen "bremsen" würden urplötzlich umschwenken. Crytek Crysis 2? Rockstar GTA4 ekelport? Read Dead Redepmtion + LA Noir Console only? Und da gibts noch genügend Beispiele. 
Die Konsolen haben einfach die Verbreitung und wenn die neue Xbox und PS kommen, dann kaufen sich zig Millionen die Dinger.



> Was das Casual Gaming, Farmvilel und Co angeht - würde ich hier mal Dienste wie On Live ins Spiel bringen. Raubkopien und DRM wären kein Thema mehr. Für die Entwickler eine Eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Mehr noch als DVDs zu verkaufen. Man nehme mal die MMOs als Beispiel. Noch vor 3 Jahren war das Abo Modell als am vielversprechendsten gehandelt, heute sind alle Entwickler bestrebt f2p mit Itemshops anzubieten weils am Ende mehr Kohle bringt. Gleiches für die sog. Browser und Casual Games. Seit Kurzem kann man im Browser ohne grossartige Plugins rendern und bekommt dabei erstaunliche Ergebnisse.



Ich sehe hier einfach nicht die großartigen Änderungen (und schon gar nicht wieso MS dadurch aussterben sollte). MMOs haben ein alternatives Bezahlmodell bekommen. Schön.



> Vor 14 Jahren - das weiss ich noch genau- haben sich alle zB über 3D totgelacht, weil 2D viel detaillierter ging. So ähnlich ist es mit dem Apps, Cloud Gaming und den Browserspielen heute. Nochmal zu Windows und Co. In den letzten Jahren haben wir meist das genommen, was wir bekommen haben. Doch inzwischen ist doch klar, dass der Trend "costumization" heisst: man will Sachen auf seinem PC, Phone, Tablet usw die mans selber drauftut und braucht- und nicht irgendwas vorgegebenes, man will in Games seinen Avatar selber erstellen, man will sein Interface selber gestalten, man will Maps bauen, Modden, (oder warum ist zB Minecraft so ein krasser Erfolg?) seinen PC modden und selber bauen usw usf... ich glaube nicht das MS mit Windows 8,9,10 oder 11 dahingehend die Kurve krigt. Also bleiben 3 Optionen: wir (die Consumer) stagnieren und nehmen das so hin, MS krigt es doch hin oder ein anderer (zB Google..oder was weiss ich) gibt uns das, was wir haben wollen.
> ...



Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass ich mich über 3D totgelacht hätte. Ich war begeistert davon und alle wußten damals, dass es die Zukunft ist sobald man genügend Polygone darstellen kann. Zu diesem "alle haben sich über 3D totgelacht" hätte ich gerne ein paar Quellen. Zu dem Trend von "customization" kann ich nur sagen, dass du wieder von dir selbst und ein paar Technik-versierten Bekannten auf "den Markt" und "die Leute" schließt. Der typische Consumer will Dinge die funktionieren. Maps bauen, modden, Interface gestalten, usw. sind Randerscheinungen. Du verkennst einfach die Dinge völlig. Minecraft ist ein Spiel wie Lego für den PC - eine geniale Idee die es bislang nicht gab und der "krasse Erfolg" kommt daher, dass jemand mit NULL INVESTMENT extrem viel Geld gemacht hat.

Aber auch hier wieder ist die Diskussion sinnnlos. Nichts von dem was du sagt hat irgendwas mit Microsoft zu tun oder würde Windows ersetzen.

Alles was du sagst sind nette Dinge, die es gibt (das meiste davon Spiele auf die ein oder andere Art) und die absolut nichts mit einem OS zu tun haben.




xdave78 schrieb:


> *Weil es zu geschlossen ist und zu starr. *Vor 20 Jahren waren DOS und AmigaOS die weitverbreitetsten OS´ meinst Du echt, dass wars jetzt? Es kommt alle 2 Jahre ein Windows update bis ans Ende der Tage? Na ich hoff nicht...dann haben wir ja nicht mehr viel zu erwarten



Och geh bitte.

Windows hat den PC überhaupt erst als Consumerprodukt etabliert. Vor 20 Jahren hatten wieviel % der Leute überhaupt einen Computer? Der Vergleich ist schlecht und nichtssagend, das sollte dir klar sein.

Ansonsten weiß keiner wie lange wir noch Windows haben werden. Doch nach aktuellem Stand kann man vernünftigerweise nur annehmen, dass es kurzfristig sowieso, aber auch mittelfristig und langfristig weiterhin Windows PCs geben wird. Zumindest haben einige von uns Argumente gebracht, die dafür sprechen und du hast kein einziges Argument gebracht, das dagegen sprechen würde.

Es gibt genügend Firmen, die es seit mehr als 100 Jahren gibt. Was genau lässt dich vermuten, dass gerade Microsoft in 20 Jahren nicht mehr im Heimanwenderbereich existieren wird?

HTML5, Cloud Computing, etc. sind nette Sachen, aber weder sind sie Realität, noch sind sie ein Ersatz für Windows, wenn sie denn Realität werden.

Und zum fettmarkierten:

Wenn Windows aufgrund von "geschlossen und starr" aussterben soll, dann dürfte es Apple im Consumer Bereich überhaupt gar nicht geben. Lustigerweise gibt es aber Apple genau da (und mehr oder weniger nur da). Windows ist sicherlich kein Vorzeige "open OS", aber im vergleich zu OSX dann doch ultra-kompatibel mit allem möglichen crap.



xdave78 schrieb:


> ..jetzt wo Dus sagts...vielleicht gibt es die Dinger ja gar nicht in echt



Naja. Je nachdem welchen Maßstab man anlegt ist der Anteil an Leuten mit einem Tablet schon (noch) verschwindend gering - im Verhältnis zu zb. wer alles einen Fernseher hat, oder wer alles einen Windows PC hat usw. Es ist halt ein Wachstumsmarkt und dadurch eben aktuell für alle interessant, nicht zuletzt weil man immer schön von Quartal zu Quartal tolle "Wachstumsprozentzahlen" vorlegen kann und alle Medien das ständig aufgreifen usw. Dabei ist das völlig normal und nichts besonderes. Man findet ein nettes Spielzeug das man den Leuten verkaufen kann und dann kann man auch relativ gut prognostizieren, dass die Leute sich die Dinger kaufen werden.


----------

